# Do rats eat chicken (boiled)?



## giggles54 (May 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just bought a Dumbo Rat yesterday. He is so adorable and nice. The lady at the pet shop said they, rats, love eating boiled chicken. Being new to my Dumbo rat and wanting whats best for him, I decided to ask first before giving him any thing like that. Is there a website that talks about a rats diet and what to give and what not to give. I feel if I give it chicken, it might end up thinking my finger is chicken too. Also, do people let their rats run free in there house??? I know I can't yet, but in time??? Lots to learn here.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

In short answer, yes you can give boiled chicken  We used to give ours some from time to time 

I'm not sure about the running free part though, we used to have a very large cage for ours, and they used to come out for a cuddle every night


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't let rodents run round, because they are a bugger to catch and get into nookys and crannys. Rats have collapsable bones so they can get through tiny places!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes we had two rats a few years ago and they loved a bit of chicken now and again although it was roast not boiled. My Syrian hamster loves chicken and ham now and again too.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Rats are omnivores, meaning they eat meat and plants. They can pretty much eat anything, apart from sticky things like peanut butter. They don't have a gag reflex like people, meaning they can't clear their throats, and can choke on sticky foods.

The free range thing is a no no. Not only will your house STINK but you will have chewed wires and all sorts. It's best to give them a large cage, with lots of space to climb, then some time out of the cage.

And I would recommend you also got another rat. Even if you spent all day and night with your rat, it's not enough, they need company of their own kind.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

My rats love all types of meat. Tuna is a big favourite too. If your looking for a website to help you then try "fancy-rats.co.uk", you will find all you need to know there about everything rat related.
Oh and I do let my rats run free (its called free range time), but only in a certain room. I use my hallway as once all the doors are shut there is nowhere for them to escape. I lay out tubes, baskets, foodie treats, things for them to climb ,although most of the free range time is spent crawling over me. You may find your dumbo especially loves to be cuddled. My dumbo is the tamest of the 3 adults I have. He is absolutely adorable and very licky and squishy. 
Are you keeping him on his own?
Rats really do need company of 1 other rat at least as other rats provide grooming and socialisation for each other. Plus it is fascinating to watch them play with each other.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Rats can and will eat boiled chicken, but don't feed loads. Lots of food high in protein increases the risk of tumours in later life. It should only be given as a treat 1-2 times a week in small quantities. 

Rats are good to eat pretty much anything, but avoid things high in sugar, fat or protein. Also, no orange juice or similar as this causes kidney/stomach problems (citric acid). Shunamite diet is good for a staple diet (google it) with fresh veg etc for treats.

If you let him run free, it should be in an enclosed space. If you let him run round the house like that then you will end up with chewed wires, holes in everything wood and poo/wee everywhere. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Get a friend for your wee man, males do tend to fight more but he'll get lonely, unless he has been separated for being too dangerous to be with other rats. Rats are colony animals and prefer company, you will do in a pinch (like our rat Rolly, couldn't live with anyone else as he tried to kill them) but most rats get on better with other rats around. As i assume your male is still a baby this is the best time to introduce a new friend(s).

for more ratty knowledge read:

Anatomy, Husbandry & Diseases of Small Pocket Pets

and

Critter City - Home

any room you let your rats play in should be rat proofed. all wires should be covered with wire hiders or out of their reach. any furniture, or anything in the room in general they are able to get to should be stuff you don't care if they eat/nibble/wee on. Shore up any places they may get under with wood (skirting boards are a good for this) anything used to stop a rat getting under another big of furniture should be held in place by something VERY heavy, they're stronger than you think!

The best rooms to let them play in are bathrooms (ensuring that all plumbing holes in the floor are covered with something VERY heavy and not easily knawed through) and landings/hallways. Rats love stairs but need to be supervised at all times as they may base jump off the bannister base.

If you allow them to roam free in larger rooms with hiding places I would wait until they respond to their names and are very comfy with you, scared rats are a complete nightmare to recapture (warm pizza and long thick poles are good for this).

Rats can jump around 2 feet straight up. So if you have blocked off access to the stairs or a room with a board make sure it is at least 3 feet high. don't use mesh or wire cage to stop them gaining access as they will either climb it or eat through it.

if you want to make it more exciting for them if it is just a hallway with nothing in, get boxes of different sizes, cat toys, tunnels, lie on the floor and let them explore your clothing (be ready for scratches and the occasionaly nibble)

As for diet, they can eat cooked meats as long as it's as a treat and rarely and only if it has no sauce etc on, pepper, spices and certain sauce ingredients aren't good for rats. cooked eggs with the shell still on are also a good occasional treat.

Rats have the intelligence of about a 2 y/o kid, very inquisitive and quick to learn, teach them commands tricks like you would a dog, then when (and they will) they escape you can call them back to you.

Hope that helps.

Welcome to Rat Town!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

oh yeah forgot to say, even if your finger smells and tastes like the food you've just hand fed your rat, it will figure out that it's not food pretty quickly, younger rats are slower to pick up that your finger is attached and will grab or bite you by mistake, but never on purpose usually they're too excited to care what they're grabbing. later on they're figure this out and you're less likely to be nibbled and will gently take food from you rather than snatching.


----------

